# 3 month(s) from the date of each arrival



## S.Mobi (Aug 25, 2015)

My girlfriend from Philippines just got her visitor visa today with the following details:

Must Not Arrive After: *25 August 2016*
Stay Period: *3 month(s) from the date of each arrival*
Travel Facility: *Multiple*
Visa Conditions: 
*8101 - NO WORK
8201 - MAXIMUM 3 MONTHS STUDY*​
I wanted to ask about the stay period, from my understanding this would mean she can come as many times as she likes as long as she doesn't stay for more than 3 months on each arrival.

This 3 months does *not *equate to only having a total of 3 months to stay, which means she can come *SEPTEMBER till NOVEMBER* leave then come *JANUARY till MARCH* leave again and stay from *MAY till JULY*

Am I correct? I just wanted to make sure as I do not want her to have a bad record here in AU.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

S.Mobi said:


> My girlfriend from Philippines just got her visitor visa today with the following details:
> 
> Must Not Arrive After: *25 August 2016*
> Stay Period: *3 month(s) from the date of each arrival*
> ...


She can stay for 3 months after each arrival. If her last arrival is on 25 August 2016, she can stay until 25 November 2016.

Note that Immigration looks for some balance between visits. So going overnight to NZ or a couple of days in Bali before returning to Australia may cause problems.


----------

